# Envy Performance - Crooks or stupid?



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Does anyone know Gareth at Envy Performance. I paid for some fuel to be delivered to me at Ten of the Best in July 2008 and it did not all arrive and although I have tried to resolve this for some 1 year and 9 months I have failed to.

Gareth agrees he owes me the money and keeps telling me he is going to send it/pay me but never does. I have now come to the conclusion that this firm is nothing more than a theiveing bunch of twisters or is run by total imcompetents. This may be considered as unfair but so is owing me money and not paying me.

I have warned Envy Performance that I will make this issue public and even that did not work.

So if you do business with Envy Performance be warned they are likely to turn you over.

Gareth I hope your business does extreemly well from this free advert.

Regards........Jeff


.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thats bang out of order jeff and all for a small amount! At least now others will be warned off


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I ordered some nismo stuff off them two years ago through their ebay shop...

-never recieved the items
-mailed a few and got a response that it was coming
-mailed a few more times, no response
-opened dispute on ebay/paypal, no response to that

ended up out of pocket and nothing to show for it, and learnt the hard way that you need to follow up disputes on ebay, otherwise they just close them after 30 days and that's that.

mailed them a few more time after the fact... and just ingored

pretty poor show i'd say.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

their website is quite out of date as well, price wise


----------



## Mike Marden (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sure that Envy Performance has ceased trading a while back, I believe Kevin of Envy still posts on Mkivsupra.net though, so that might be another route to recovering the monies owed

Mike


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

this was posted on another forum back in march 09.
nowt to do with me, just copied and pasted:
"As a few of you may already know Envy Performance Ltd ceased trading at the end of January and has applied for Voluntary Liquidation. All existing orders were honoured and where goods could no longer be sourced refunds were made, it was my number one priority to ensure no customers were left out of pocket. It was with great regret as I had put 6 years of my life into this company, lots of hard work blood sweat and tears. Problems arose in August when the companies turnover dropped by around 50% this trend continued for the next 6 months. We acted responsibly to counter the economic downturn by cutting all overheads and letting staff go and indeed I myself was forced to get another 9-5 job in November to help ease the pressure and reduce the overheads. When the bank decided they wanted to withhold our incoming Credit card payments for 30 days without warning I was left looking to find around £40,000 to help with the cash flow of the business. Despite best efforts to secure this I could not come up with the money required so decided we could not go forward with the business. It must also be noted that during this difficult time other traders also went out of business, owing us money which unfortunately compounded the problem further.

Envy Performance & Styling Ltd was set up in February by the Chili’s who saw an opportunity in the market place and decided that it would be a good idea to employ Gaz Walker who was obviously out of a job. The Chilli’s had previously approached me in the past about opening a franchise of Envy in the South and discussions were ongoing on this mater although never reached fruitition due to Envy failing.

The new venture has nothing to do with Envy Performance Ltd with a different trading address and different directors and owners. It does however use the same websites as Envy Performance as these were owned and operated by the web designer Gaz Walker.

I do hope this goes some way to clear up any confusion.

Best Regards

Kevin Huntley
Ex Director & Ex Majority Shareholder of Envy Performance Ltd "


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Would never deal with these since reading some stories on the net about them taking peoples money and not sending the parts

@ Jeff, would you not just pay them a visit and demand your refund ?


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> Would never deal with these since reading some stories on the net about them taking peoples money and not sending the parts
> 
> @ Jeff, would you not just pay them a visit and demand your refund ?


Surely he can't do that as it's not the same company anymore? He can only rely in their "good will"...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like a right old mess

website still works tho?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Multics said:


> Surely he can't do that as it's not the same company anymore? He can only rely in their "good will"...


If it was me i be straight down to them and if no money i be leaving with some parts to the value of what they owe me


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

They still seem to be trading under the Envy Performance name on EBAY though?

Black Racing Pro N1 18x9 +18 Alloy Wheels Skyline GTR on eBay (end time 19-May-10 17:20:37 BST)


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

the new envy are traders on JapNorthEast - Welcome To The Future - Number 1 For Japanese Car Enthusiasts also if thats any help.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> If it was me i be straight down to them and if no money i be leaving with some parts to the value of what they owe me


But that's the point. They don't owe him nothing, the company that owes him something is not trading anymore. 

It's a mess indeed


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just found a link to this on google and signed up as they owe me £2400 for parts i've paid for my r32 and never recieved.

Can't afford to buy them again from another supplier so my car that has been sat for 12 months waiting for these parts will have to sit there and rot!

Just sounds like a bit con and that they knew they were going bust, so decided to string everyone along with lies and false promises in order to steal our hard earned cash. Just sounds like another rc developments as those thieving scumbags ripped my mate off then reformed as cpr


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It's fairly obvious from the contact I have had with Gareth that he accepts that he owes me money and has told me he is going to pay me. Over the last few weeks he has told me he will pay the money to my Paypal acount then explaines that the account has a problem and that he would post a cheque, which of course did not happen. The promise of payment is very recent and therefore has nothing to do with any previous business.

Either Gareth is a liar or has the worst memory in the world. He is a very dangerous person to do business with obviously. Plus from comments made on various forums and the recent PMs sent to me it does seem that I am not the only person to suffer this.

People who think nothing of stealing, forgetting or intentionally not paying accepted debts should not be in business!


.


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ludders said:


> It's fairly obvious from the contact I have had with Gareth that he accepts that he owes me money and has told me he is going to pay me. Over the last few weeks he has told me he will pay the money to my Paypal acount then explaines that the account has a problem and that he would post a cheque, which of course did not happen. The promise of payment is very recent and therefore has nothing to do with any previous business.
> 
> Either Gareth is a liar or has the worst memory in the world. He is a very dangerous person to do business with obviously. Plus from comments made on various forums and the recent PMs sent to me it does seem that I am not the only person to suffer this.
> 
> ...


I've had those excuses for the last year or so and i'm absolutely fed up of it mate. Parts waiting shipping from japan, courier lost them in transit from japan, waiting on more stock in japan, courier in the uk lost the replacements, waiting on more stock in japan, promised a refund god knows how many times, all never happened and never returns calls or emails. I've got no way of claiming any money back either as my bank can't help me, and there is no point going on moneyclaim as they were a limited company and i'd just have to get in line with all the other people owed money including the tax man.

I think the only option is a road trip up there with some of the other "victims" and sort this out face to face, even if it doesn't get us our money back it'll feel good to vent 12 months of anger and frustration.

They are nothing more than a thieving bunch of scumbags and shouldn't be trusted with a cheeseburger at a drivethrough.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have just come off the phone from Gareth who has just told me that my cheque is now definitely in the post. I'll update this thread in a few days time.


.


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I have just come off the phone from Gareth who has just told me that my cheque is now definitely in the post. I'll update this thread in a few days time.
> 
> 
> .


I'd have insisted that he paid £4.90 and sent it special delivery so at least you had a tracking number to prove it's on it's way to you.

Hope it arrives and it clears ok mate, glad you've got somewhere 

(check the date on the cheque when it was issued by the bank if it's a company cheque in envy's name as if it's from the old company it'll just bounce and it's a stalling tactic)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I doubt if he would send me a cheque from a closed account as that would be a criminal offence and the police would not like it too much when I pass it on to them!


.


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I doubt if he would send me a cheque from a closed account as that would be a criminal offence and the police would not like it too much when I pass it on to them!
> 
> 
> .


The account may well still be open and if he is a signatory on the account he may just claim that he "assumed" that there was enough money in the account to honour the cheque, that way he's covered his a*se.

I've had all this before from them and if you could bottle and sell bullsh*t i'd someone would be a millionaire off it. As it stands they are probably sitting comfortable with all our money anyway.


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you recieve your cheque then mate?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Surprise surprise! No cheque has arrived!

It really does make me wonder if Gareth is a liar, a conman and a blatant thief?

Surely this level of customer service must make people think twice about doing business with Envy Performance?
.


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not suprised at all mate, i've bene fobbed off for months with the same promises.

Me and a few mates are going to take a trip up north very soon on behalf of myself and a few other lads that have been ripped off by these ars*holes and sort it out.

Give me a shout via pm if you want me to have a word on your behalf.


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

How did this end up after ?

a link to similar behaviour from Gaz on the supra owners club..

Envy vs MVP - Page 2 - The mkiv Supra Owners Club


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> They still seem to be trading under the Envy Performance name on EBAY though?
> 
> Black Racing Pro N1 18x9 +18 Alloy Wheels Skyline GTR on eBay (end time 19-May-10 17:20:37 BST)


100% positive feedback.. none as a seller, all from buying a load of t-shirts and tat !


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Supposedly Gaz is in Las Vegas at the moment at some poker tournament according to those who "know" him over on the supra site. Can't believe what he's gotten away with considering how high profile envy were.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

supracork said:


> Supposedly Gaz is in Las Vegas at the moment at some poker tournament according to those who "know" him over on the supra site.


yep. Says that on facebook


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Read through this thread and it reminds me of someone I know who did the same thing (not deliberately but naively), and owed Envy lots of money. 
They threatened a visit with the heavies and he paid up.
seems like it is the other way round now.
Not nice:chairshot


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

For those with an interest in Gaz Walker's whereabouts.

He's just won £109,000 playing poker.

Gareth Walker Wins UKIPT Nottingham 2011


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

He seems to be pretty good at taking money from other people!!


.


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

He does indeed mate. I was wondering would you see this thread actually.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

supracork said:


> He does indeed mate. I was wondering would you see this thread actually.


His name is like a bad smell, it catches my attention very quickly.

.


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe it's time to pay Gaz a personal visit to "collect"


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Gone past worrying about a piece of scum like him.


.


----------



## Dane89 (Feb 14, 2011)

Go and get him boys , he has stolen from you taking genuine peoples money with full intent not to suply any goods or services , yet he can win a tidy sum at poker i think you lot have been more than sympathetic and if i was you would have been at the end of my fuse along time ago . 
Dane.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Could you not pass this debt to a debt collection agency


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Shane* said:


> Could you not pass this debt to a debt collection agency


It's too small.


.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I would do it regardless mate


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have had dealings with Garther and Envy Performance too and would say the guy only cares about himself and is happy to take whatever he can and not 'play fair'. Not to go into too much detail but two examples: 

On a GTROC trip to Japan he met us having heard we were there. He was clearly there for his business. I was helpful and accomodating but suggested it would be inapropriate for him to follow us unless he left all his business dealings behind, he refused but then, literally, started following us around and banded about his GTROC association to his own ends. As far as I know he has never had any formal association with us or been a member. When I asked him to stop he pretty much just didn't seem to accept the hint. Clearly was happy to drag the GTROC through his own trough without any consideration for the Club

He once sponsored JAE under a contracted agreement. Getting money was hell and then when he trned up he ignored all the T&Cs and did what he wanted. JAE is a family show and so certain rules about how is 'promotional staff' dress and behave and no flyers/bill sticking etc. is allowed for reasons of litter. Repeatedly he was told to get his staff dress more apropriately and eventually I told him they could not leave his EZUp. Similarly they were told repeatedly, as was he, about flyers, handouts, stickers etc by myself and security.

Its always sad when business fail and its always sad when people are left owing money. However, as far as EP and Gareth are concerned maybe their attitude and how they regarded others speaks volumes and perhaps its not such a bad thing that he's no longer trading. Sad to have to say that


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Take a few mates or a baseball bat to see him. Even if you don't get you rmoney back, I'm sure he'll think twice about doing it again if you're persuasive enough :chairshot


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

+1 ^^ I'd bung some of the local sh1t bags a nifty to go an cause some trouble and damage to his property, hit em where it hurts......in the pocket.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks like he wants to come clean?

Gareth Walker - sole Trader - nissansportz

Dave.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

but only that one site and only through their management committee. hardly "coming clean" more like finding a way to get some business of just some people and not bothering with the rest!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> but only that one site and only through their management committee. hardly "coming clean" more like finding a way to get some business of just some people and not bothering with the rest!


I have just PMd Chilli Red on this subject and suggested she post the information on other forums. Chilli Red is the unfortunate lady that got caught up in a business venture with him. Obviously she is still trying to get him to clean up his act completely.

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Envy performance and styling is NOT Gareth Walker!!!!!!!! This is a totaly different business!!! Be careful what you post!!!!


.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've removed an incorrect address, please can I ask people to think about what they are posting before they do, make sure your facts are 100%.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

two threads on this so seems there are more people affected too: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132212-envy-performance.html


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

Any body see his smug face in the papers today. Page 15 of the Daily Mirror. It may be worth contacting one of the other papers with your complaints about Gaz, they like nothing more than to print dirt about someone who's had a bit of good fortune.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Envy Performance and Gaz are two different entities. As far as I know he was not a sole trader, he was acting on behalf of a company which has subsequently folded. Envy is not Gaz. That's one of the beauties of capitalism.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed. But the dealings I had were with Gaz, not the business. I guess at least now he could, if he really cared, pay people back:









Jarrow poker ace scoops £109,000 jackpot - Sunday Sun


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just look at the fat bastard! I think the face slapping thread needs resurrecting and him putting in it. Fuggles, do the honourable thing and nominate him.


----------



## Rookemonster (Dec 29, 2010)

*Gaz owes money*

Just read through all the posts about Gaz, I really feel for the folks out there who have lost money through him and others like him, it must be so frustrating and humiliating to know you've been ripped off.

It is a fact that sometimes through no direct fault of their own, companies and individuals do go bust, however from the posts I've read this isn't the case, clearly this taking monies and not supplying goods or services on a repeatable basis is deliberate fraud.

If no one stops this guy he will continue to defraud other trusting individuals.

My only suggestion and as a last resort would be a balaclava, baseball bat and a double helping of intimidation over a sustained period until he pays up.

Rookemonster.......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Or maybe just a nice letter to The Sunday Sun and the Daily Mirror!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

To answer the original question I think it's obvious he's a crook. But I think Jeffs post about moving on is correct. As appealing as a baseball bat to his face sounds, there's no point in getting yourself into trouble with any more dealings with him.
One to chalk up to experience I think.

Charlie.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah he was in that poker play off as well, interesting....so was my brother, who did rather well...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Or maybe just a nice letter to The Sunday Sun and the Daily Mirror!


Just the job for the Chairman of a club who's members were ripped off :runaway:



.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

or maybe everyone affected should call the newspaper and chat to them. One letter isn't newsworthy, a lot of complaints are. 
News desk at Daily Mirror

*Have you been ripped off?*
Our investigators Andrew Penman and Nick Sommerlad are here to expose injustice, so if you've been ripped off, they want to know about it. Help them to help you by including your full name, address and a daytime phone number in an email to [email protected]


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I think the above is worth doing if your victim of his work, dont let people walk over you like this, I for sure dont. You cant complain unless you prepared to do something about it. As much as people would like to take a bat to him,

1 - where does that get you
2 - you will only end up in more trouble i.e police
3 - you wont get your money back
4 - maybe jail
5 - end up paying out money im sure

So everyone who is owed money get in contact with the newspaper, they will love it. It time to stop talking about it and do something.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I agree, the more people that call up the more chance they will take the story seriously. My issue wasn't with the company but the man himself who thought by sponsoring an event he could do what he liked and ignore the T&Cs, oh and _pissing on me chips_ in Japan!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

so did anyone write? I doubt it 

Facebook anyone: http://www.facebook.com/gazwalker83?ref=sgm
apparently he knows Japanese and German. Heck he must have imporved he couldn't speak a word of Japanese when we were in Japan and he tagged along for a free ride.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> As much as people would like to take a bat to him,
> 
> 1 - where does that get you
> 2 - you will only end up in more trouble i.e police
> ...




Obviously you've never heard of a balaclava and gloves. And getting a group of mates to swear you were with them all night while you were out doing the deed is a good move too. Prepare your alibi before you act.

His word against the word of several other people isn't going to get you nicked. At worst, just questioned, as long as you didn't leave any DNA evidence behind. As soon as your mates, sorry I meant _corroborating witnesses_ tell plod you were with them all night, you'll be in the clear. What the police know and what they can prove are two different things.

Obviously, this is all hypothetical :thumbsup:





:chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Obviously you've never heard of a balaclava and gloves. And getting a group of mates to swear you were with them all night while you were out doing the deed is a good move too. Prepare your alibi before you act.
> 
> His word against the word of several other people isn't going to get you nicked. At worst, just questioned, as long as you didn't leave any DNA evidence behind. As soon as your mates, sorry I meant _corroborating witnesses_ tell plod you were with them all night, you'll be in the clear. What the police know and what they can prove are two different things.
> 
> ...


Haha yes true, still that is all easy to do or get done, id rather see him lose his money to people he owes it to. Do we have any newws on this, has anyone wrote to the newspapers?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Though you'd be stupid in the extreme to try and ply a trick like that, don't think the cops are completely stupid.


----------

